# Общие форумы > Основной форум > Помощь бойцам АТО и ВСУ >  Помощь одесским пограничникам

## Stirlitz

Недавно был очень удивлён, узнав, что пограничники не только получают существенно меньшие зарплаты, чем в вооружённых силах (госпогранслужба не относится ни к министерству обороны (ВСУ), ни к министерству внутренних дел (нацгвардия) и является отдельной, самостоятельной службой), но и практически не получают довольствия. Я полагал, что все военнослужащие, даже если у них маленькая зарплата, хотя бы обеспечены одеждой и питанием. Оказалось, даже с этим напряг. Конечно, кто на казарменном положении, тех кормят в части, но так не везде. В самой Одессе в основном пограничники живут дома, в часть ездят как на работу. Тем, кто дежурит в суточном режиме, ещё начисляется какая-то смешная сумма на еду на сутки, гривен 10-15 вроде, а у кого смена на день — вообще ничего не положено. Т.е. надо везти еду из дома или покупать где-то рядом со службой, но в любом случае это не полноценное питание. Не говоря уже о материальных затратах при откровенно смешной зарплате, о времени, необходимом на приготовление еды дома, чтобы брать с собой на службу, это просто вредно для здоровья, потому что питаться по-человечески, полноценно всё равно не выйдет, всё равно это какие-то бутерброды и 99% отсутствие первого блюда.

А между тем, пограничники — те, кто первыми встречает врагов нашей страны. Первыми даёт бой. Первыми гибнет при нападении врага. А в мирное время или на территории вдали от боевых действий стоит на первом рубеже, не пропуская к нам российских террористов, а также их координаторов, везущих им деньги и т.п. Понятно, что сейчас важно поддержать тех, кто находится в зоне АТО, но есть ещё и наш родной город и его защитники. Важно, чтобы они почувствовали, что они не зря что-то делают. Если государству на них наплевать, что печально, но увы, характерно, может, хоть сами одесситы могут что-то сделать?

Идея заключается в том, чтобы организовать полноценное питание одесским пограничникам. В Одессе это аэропорт, морской вокзал и другие части. Пока не знаю, как к этому отнесётся руководство одесского отряда погранслужбы, но прежде чем что-то предлагать, хотелось бы знать, есть ли что вообще предложить. 
Например, знаю, что в батальоне «Одесса», боевом крыле СГБ на Жуковского 36,  волонтёры регулярно привозили обеды бойцам. Почему бы не устроить такое же для пограничников? Реально ли? Может, идея бессмысленная, но я просто размышляю. Судя по этому разделу, уже многое охвачено, но вот новое поле для деятельности. Есть ли волонтёры, которые могут взяться за такое? Я могу попытаться наладить контакт с пограничниками. Возможно, помимо питания, у них есть и другие нужды. Но похоже, в отличие от ВСУ, их не жалуют вниманием волонтёры.

----------


## Ivengo

Игорь, если что, свисни мне в личку - есть хорошие знакомые в ЮРУ ГПСУ, может уточню у них эту инфу.

UP: есть телефон начальника отдела МТО ЮРУ ГПСУ, он меня знает по прошлой работе. 
Что нужно узнать? Или же могу рассказать про твою затею начотдела и как-то вас связать.
Короче говоря, если что, я в деле. Чем смогу, тем помогу. Материально пока немаэ можлывости, могу связями и информацией.

----------


## Stirlitz

Спасибо. Пока что вся затея, похоже, обречена, судя по твоему единственному ответу. Если найдутся желающие подкармливать защитников одесских рубежей, то это можно будет решить и без начальства  :smileflag:  Но вот таковых-то пока что и не наблюдается. Те волонтёры, с которыми я общался, не потянут такой проект.

----------


## illusion2012

Здравствуйте.
Как вы смотрите на то чтоб на каждом входе/выходе на всех рынках Одессы(а потом по всем городам Украины) поставить прилавки для сбора продуктов и материальной помощи "бойцам, раненым, беженцам, бездомным и сиротам"?
Каждый понимает, что не у всех есть возможность и желание искать кому помочь. По большей степени люди заняты насущными делами и не могут и не хотят отрываться от повседневности даже несмотря на боевые действия у себя под носом.
Если так сделать и поставить на каждой точке большой плакат с подобным названием "ПОДАРУЙ ЖИТТЯ IНШОМУ", то можно будет собирать намного больше продуктов и денежных средств не отрывая людей от повседневной обыденной жизни(от которой многие так не хотят отрываться и воротят глаза если не могут или не хотят помочь нуждающимся).
Людям будет намного проще и удобнее сделав для себя закупки на рынках, передавать часть из них при выходе и заранее планировать свои покупки, и растраты с учётом помощи нуждающимся в общий волонтёрский фонд "ПОДАРУЙ ЖИТТЯ IНШОМУ".
Поверьте мне, народ обязательно будет покупать часть продуктов именно для этой цели и это будет не только картошка или яйца, а и много других разнообразных продуктов так необходимых другим людям. Так же обязательно будут и денежные пожертвования от очень многих людей, от которых вы даже не ожидаете никакой помощи.
Если каждому торговцу раздать плакат с призывом для покупателей "ПОДАРУЙ ЖИТТЯ IНШОМУ. КУПУЙ ЧАСТКУ ВІД УСЬОГО ЩО ТОБІ ТРЕБА ДЛЯ НУЖДЕННИХ, І ТИ ВРЯТУЄШЬ МІЛЬОНИ ЖИТТІВ.",  то люди с удовольствием будут это делать и в будущем у всех нас войдёт это в привычку и станет национальной идеей которую когда-то 2000 лет назад пропагандировал Иисус Христос.

----------


## чапаефф

Помогите пограничнику  зимней водоотталкивающей курткой( мультикам). Сейчас нахожусь в Одессе (отпуск) выезжаю в Константиновку 18 сентября. тел. 067 7 444 99 3 Константин.

----------


## Ольга Коваленко

Ідея дуже гарна. Нажаль надлишку грошей в мене зараз нема. Але є знайомі художники - можуть намалювати картину, якщо таке комусь допоможе)))

----------

